# Riah



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Riah is my new Anatolian female, I say new, but I mean new in January! Lol, I meant to get a pic posted a long time ago but, you know lol!








I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have everything under the sun!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's a pretty girl  Congrats


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks she is a pain in the butt, when the other dogs get in trouble she thinks shes getting in trouble, so she acts scared of me, but when its just me and her sitting on the hill she is my best friend lol, crazy dog!


I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have everything under the sun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

She's a good looking pup!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, Im gonna have to be getting her out of the pen with the male real soon, just in case!


I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have everything under the sun!


----------

